# is Peloton East Worth Saving?



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

i got this email over the week end about the roadie-friendly web site peloton east.

it was a great site for die-hard roadies, with the diaries under one-roof. to me it seems like a shame that it had to end this way.


Steve. G. said:


> Members of the PE Website,
> 
> Unfortunately, hereafter I will not be able to maintain and support the PE Forums. I've emailed several of the original founding members as well as some of the most active individuals, offering for them to assume ownership, management of the site. The hard costs are negligible, a few bucks per month to a web hosting site. Ive made that offer and inquiry a few times over the last few months.
> 
> ...


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll take it - who do I email?


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*yes*

pm sent


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks! Was able to reach him this morning.


----------

